# Tactical pen



## ripjack13

Has anyone tried to make a tactical pen? I was thinking about trying to put this top on a kit..


 

Any ideas on the kit that might work the best? 
I was even thinking of making my own top out of some aluminum I have....
It's in the thought proess right now and I'm just looking everywhere for ideas....so bear with me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

I'm real close to getting my Taig Micro Lathe that my dad gave me put back together after cleaning it up. Once I do I want to try and make a few all metal kitless pens, and was thinking about maybe making one of them a tactical pen of some sort, though I'm not sure if there's a knurling attachment that will fit the tool holder on it. If I try my hand at one, I might have to send mine out to my machinist/gunsmith friend to do the knurling for me on the CNC lathe he's got in his garage, if I can't find an attachment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman

What components are those in your photo?

Les


----------



## ripjack13

Those are actual tactical pens. So there's no buyable components that I have seen. I am looking around for a decent kit that would be acceptable.


----------



## ripjack13

I have also noticed that tactical pens are not allowed on airlines. So if I can find a one piece pen kit that is ridged enough, I might be able to add my own lil top that would be comfortable yet not look like it's a tactical pen....


----------



## ripjack13

@Sprung , maybe greg could has something or could you one?


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> @Sprung , maybe greg could has something or could you one?



Greg probably could. I'm probably a few weeks (or more) from getting my Taig up and going and figuring out what I want/need to get for it - I've got a number of pens and a few other projects in various stages that I want to wrap up first. Once those are done I plan to finish getting my Taig together and start playing with it. Need to get some taps and dies too, as I'd really like to make a kitless all metal pen (or two or three) sometime this spring. Am thinking that a tactical pen (or two) might be on that list to try. If it happens, I'll certainly let you know - and post some pics here.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

What's a kitless pen?


----------



## Sprung

A kitless pen is what you described to Les above - a pen that is not made with a purchased kit. The sharpie pens that Duncan has made would qualify as kitless pens.

With an all metal one, my plan is to buy a few round bars of metal and start from there until I have a finished pen.

BTW, got any links to some nice tactical pens with some great features? I'd like to check some out and get some ideas. And what would you look for in a tactical pen? If I'm actually successful (there's probably only a slight chance of that, but you never know), maybe we could work something out and get a pen headed your way - but don't hold your breath one that. It would give me a good excuse to get to know my Taig better once I can start using it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Aha....i see said the blind man as he picked up his hammer and saw....

I have a few links and some pix on my computer. When I get home tonight I'll post em up....and thanks fer tha offer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray

Help me out here, I'm not familiar with a tactical pen. I'm assuming that means it can be used as a weapon if need be?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Correct. As a jabbing tool.


----------



## jmurray

ripjack13 said:


> Correct. As a jabbing tool.


Reminds me of high school, I went to a rough one (mckeesport) . Extremely Sharp pencils were a must


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...here's some of the pix I have saved to my computer. These are just ones I like the tops on and somewhat the design of others...


























I was thinking about using Lignum on the atlas/polaris kit or even the Apex SE Pen Kit

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/polaris-pen-kits.html
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/apex-se-pen-kits.html

Think it would work?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore

I'm getting excited about my metal lathe. Should get it moved into my shop next week assuming everything goes as planned. You can bet your butt I will be making a few damascus pens.

Hmm... Tactical damascus pen... Yes....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

If you do make some, I might be interested in a "blank" or 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Marc, those are some good pictures - gives me some good ideas to try. I could see that Apex being something that you could almost turn into a tactical pen of sorts if you profile the wood just right and add in a few means to get a good grip on it. Don't know how well the kit components would hold up if you needed to hit or stab something, but if it breaks saving your butt, it was still worth it and another could be made.



Cody Killgore said:


> You can bet your butt I will be making a few damascus pens.
> 
> Hmm... Tactical damascus pen... Yes....



Ever since my dad gave me my Taig, I've been dreaming of trying to find a few pieces of damascus 5/8" to 3/4" square or round and 2 1/2"+ long... If you've ever got any drops like that which are too small for a knife that you could spare, I'd love to try and work out a deal with you - provided you don't make them into pens yourself, lol.


----------



## ripjack13

Matt have you made one of these kits?


----------



## Cody Killgore

Sprung said:


> Ever since my dad gave me my Taig, I've been dreaming of trying to find a few pieces of damascus 5/8" to 3/4" square or round and 2 1/2"+ long... If you've ever got any drops like that which are too small for a knife that you could spare, I'd love to try and work out a deal with you - provided you don't make them into pens yourself, lol.



I'm going to be making a whole batch of low carbon damascus since the pens won't need to be hardened. I'll save you and Marc a blank. I'll have to see how many one batch will make and go from there. I've never made 3/4" square damascus but I think it will make a good bit.

Although...being a tactical pen, it might be nice to have a hardened steel pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Cody Killgore said:


> I'm going to be making a whole batch of low carbon damascus since the pens won't need to be hardened. I'll save you and Marc a blank. I'll have to see how many one batch will make and go from there. I've never made 3/4" square damascus but I think it will make a good bit.
> 
> Although...being a tactical pen, it might be nice to have a hardened steel pen.



That sounds sweet! I'll be looking forward to seeing your results. I was thinking of putting it onto a pen kit instead of doing something kitless - while it would have some weight to it, I'd love to do a full rollerball pen, or even a Sierra-style pen if that didn't work out, in damascus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> Matt have you made one of these kits?



Looks like a Virage kit? I have not made one - but have heard that it's a good kit. It's one I would like to give a try sometime and while assembly is a little more complicated than most single barrel pens, doesn't look difficult.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

I think its a princton kit...from woodcraft..


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> I think its a princton kit...from woodcraft..



Looked it up - you're right. Princeton is the name Woodcraft sells it under. Checking it out, the Virage is the same kit - just different name. Either way it looks cool and is a kit I'd like to try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

@Sprung & @Cody Killgore 
I just found this page looking around aimlessly on my computer...
http://www.timberbits.com/m3-damascus-steel.html

Looks pretty interesting....


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> @Sprung & @Cody Killgore
> I just found this page looking around aimlessly on my computer...
> http://www.timberbits.com/m3-damascus-steel.html
> 
> Looks pretty interesting....



I've seen that. I've had it in the back of my mind that if I was unable to get my hands on some real damascus sometime to make a pen with, that I would give the m3 stuff a try. It does look cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

oh right on...


----------



## Sprung

It does look like a neat product, but in the end the cool factor is greater when you can say "This pen was made from a piece of forged damascus steel" rather than "This pen was made from a composite material that is made to look like damascus steel." It's still a cool material, but not as cool as someday maybe getting an authentic piece of Cody Killgore Damascus Steel to make a pen from!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> It's still a cool material, but not as cool as someday maybe getting an authentic piece of Cody Killgore Damascus Steel to make a pen from!



Truth be spoken there....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore

It's coming fellas 

Soon...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung

Well, I need to get my Taig put back together first - and try it out on lesser materials - before I'd even consider trying a Damascus blank. Wouldn't want to ruin it! No hurry here! (Just ask my wife - I've got plenty enough to keep me busy, lol.) Just excited!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

@Sprung
Matt, have you seen this kit?
Nevus

Looks like it might be the kit I have been looking for....

@Cody Killgore


----------



## Kevin

Cody I want on the list too for some damascus blanks!!!


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> @Sprung
> Matt, have you seen this kit?
> Nevus
> 
> Looks like it might be the kit I have been looking for....
> 
> @Cody Killgore



I have not seen that kit before, but now I want to get 1 or 2 and try it!

Next winter, when it's too cold to work in the shop and will spend my shop time in the basement, one of my goals is to give kitless pens a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore

Kevin said:


> Cody I want on the list too for some damascus blanks!!!



Okay. I've got it on my calender for early this next week. I already have a chunk of damascus, just have to forge it to pen blank size. I'll see how much I get out of it and go from there (gotta keep at least 1 for myself).

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SubVet10

The Virage kits are an awesome alternate to what used to be (at least to my knowledge) plain looking Wall Streets. I love it and have often thought of dressing one with a tube of 6061 or 7075 Aluminum. 
Good to see I am in good company of like minded pen-nuts. 
P.s. I have a S&W tactical scribe that is great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ssgmeader

ripjack13 said:


> I think its a princton kit...from woodcraft..


Princeton and Virage....same same

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ssgmeader

This is the closest I've come to a tacticool pen - Stainless Hancock kit With aluminum body- I had a machine shop do the aluminum for me and sent it to be anodized. If you caliper the dimensions of and existing kit it should be pretty easy to do. You could probably use Laserlines Liberty kit and get a similar result to the Virage-Most tactical pens are aluminum anyway....personally I think it's a gimmick ...I guarantee if I stab you with a tactical pen versus a pen from a kit someone on the forumn made...you will be in to much pain to notice the difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nice....that looks real good.


----------



## ripjack13

Cody Killgore said:


> Okay. I've got it on my calender for early this next week. I already have a chunk of damascus, just have to forge it to pen blank size. I'll see how much I get out of it and go from there (gotta keep at least 1 for myself).



Oh boy oh boy oh boy!!!! Suh-weeeeet!!!


----------



## Cody Killgore

Okay, so I meant to post earlier this past week. I forged one pen blank out just to see what all was going to be involved. I don't have a really good way to forge them perfectly round. I'm considering making some dies for the forging press to see if I can press them round. It took a lot of time on the lathe to cut down far enough to get past all the unevenness.

I guess I wanted to ask you guys before I forge these out if you would be okay with rough-forged pen blanks? This would mean that I would simply forge them as round as I can in a reasonable amount of time and this is how they would be delivered to you. They wont be pretty and they will have to be trued up on the lathe. What I _will_ do is give them a bath in some acid to dissolve the forging scale. That makes it a lot easier on the tooling.

I _might_ be willing to provide blanks that are already turned nice and round on the lathe but I'm not sure if I want to commit that kind of time to this.

I will post a pic tomorrow of the one I turned so you guys can see what it would look like.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'm cool with that. No need to spend more time than needed. I was thinking it was going to be a squared off piece. So if that's easier no problem....
Thanks for the extra effort though....


----------



## Sprung

I would have no problem with a rough piece either! Thanks for all your work, time, and effort, Cody!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore

Okay,
You guys are probably wondering what the heck happened. So I had already turned the one piece round that I was going to get a picture of for you guys. I just needed to do a finishing pass to get it nice and shiny for the etch. I am no machinist and there are some rough spots/rings that I can't figure out why they are showing up. I got to thinking that there could be some hard spots in the steel. It is knife steel after-all. That got me thinking more about just making a batch of damascus for pens from the regular steel and saving the blade steel for blades. The regular steel is cheaper and would machine easier. So I just got a little delayed while trying to decide what I'm going to do.

I'll let you guys know when it's ready though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

No rush man....seriously.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

I don't know how you are set up but if possible you might try using a ceramic insert rather than a carbide or HSS insert to cut the Damascus. We use them to cut hardened steels from 40 to 60 Rc.
Just an idea. I have never turned Damascus although we have wired it and drilled and taped it.
Oh I should say rough it down to round first. ceramic inserts don't like an interrupted cut.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

@Cody Killgore 
Can you make Damascus from stainless cuttlery? I have an old set of stainless steel silverware you could have for free. ( it's from ronco!)


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> @Cody Killgore
> Can you make Damascus from stainless cuttlery? I have an old set of stainless steel silverware you could have for free. ( it's from ronco!)



@Cody Killgore 

The wife is going to the dump this weekend. Shes ready to toss the silverware. Just checkin to see if you wanted it....


----------



## ripjack13

So guess what I just saw?


----------



## ripjack13

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/survival-pen-kit-black-chrome?sku=162555









*Kit features a solid, triangular shaped glass breaking crown to strike an assailant or to break glass. Need to make a fire in an emergency situation? Kit contains a ferro rod to do just that; the clip doubles as the striker.*

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13

$20. for the kit.. I might have to try these out. Use some of the blaze orange blanks I have somewhere....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well, I went to woodcraft today and picked up two pen kits....looks like a decent kit. I'll spin em up and report after they're done....


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------

